# Need advise on bsmt rough-in



## Colorado Fatboy (Mar 25, 2008)

I need a quick opinion on this bsmt rough-in before I frame it in. Looking from left to right. Tuff Box (tub drain), 1 1/2" (vent), 4" (toilet), 3" (sink). That is how I see it anyways. Just curious why they used a 3" for the sinks? And does this look like it's done right? The prints show everything is in the correct spot but the 3" is throwing me off.

Note: This is my personal house and I just want to make sure all is good before I start framing. 

Thanks!


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Where is the vent for the tub?


----------



## Colorado Fatboy (Mar 25, 2008)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> Where is the vent for the tub?


I was thinking the 1 1/2" to the right of the Tuff Box was for the tub, however now that you mention it, looks like that is for the toilet? And I need to add one for the tub. There is no trap in the box either so I'll assume they intended for trap and vent to be added. 

What about the 3" ? still confused by that. Seems like a 1 1/2" would be fine, add a tee and vent up. If it makes a difference this is on a septic system so there is a ejector pit/pump.


----------



## PapaLima (Nov 22, 2009)

Fatboy, I'm old school and of a mind that venting is over rated. Worked in many, many 80+ year old houses where venting was minimal and sometimes non-existent and everything worked fine until progress/lobbyists took over. 
Can't tell exactly which way the drain flows but it appears the toilet is wet vented by the 3" sink drain. Not sure why 3", 2" would have passed in my state. But I wouldn't worry about it. It's overkill.


----------



## Colorado Fatboy (Mar 25, 2008)

Any other thoughts on this would be appreciated.


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 2, 2009)

Have you ever farmed anything before?


----------



## MAD Renovations (Nov 18, 2007)

knucklehead said:


> Have you ever farmed anything before?


What does farming have to do with this?:whistling


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 2, 2009)

Looks like it is all really close together


----------



## MAD Renovations (Nov 18, 2007)

knucklehead said:


> Looks like it is all really close together


WHAT!!!! Dude please explain to me what you are talking about.... maybe I am just missing the bug picture here!


----------



## Colorado Fatboy (Mar 25, 2008)

knucklehead said:


> Have you ever farmed anything before?


NO, I'm not a FARMER!:whistling 

I didn't ask any questions about framing! I asked if the plumbing (this is the plumbing forum) was vented and done correctly. 




knucklehead said:


> Looks like it is all really close together


As I said in the original post all of the rough in's line up with the measurements on the prints for the original house. That was 5 years a go and I didn't really pay that much attention to it at the time as I was more concerned about things like framing.


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

Hard to say if its right or not without pulling the caps off and pulling the tub box. I imagine the 1-1/2" is the vent for the tub box. The 4" is for the water closet. The 3" is the vent and the waste for the lav. I think the waste arm for the lav will come off that and to the proper lav position. As for things being too close, its hard to tell without comparing to the plans, but it seems you've already done that.

Cut the cap off the 4", shine a light down it and see if you see the santee down the 3"... If so, you know the 3" is the vent for the water closet. 

Do the same with the tub box. Pull it and shine a light up the pipe stuck in there and you should be able to see where it joins the 1-1/2" pipe. 

But, you do know you should get your plumber in there and quit fooling with all those pipes. :w00t::w00t:


----------



## Colorado Fatboy (Mar 25, 2008)

Double-A said:


> Hard to say if its right or not without pulling the caps off and pulling the tub box. I imagine the 1-1/2" is the vent for the tub box. The 4" is for the water closet. The 3" is the vent and the waste for the lav. I think the waste arm for the lav will come off that and to the proper lav position. As for things being too close, its hard to tell without comparing to the plans, but it seems you've already done that.
> 
> Cut the cap off the 4", shine a light down it and see if you see the santee down the 3"... If so, you know the 3" is the vent for the water closet.
> 
> ...


THANKS! That is what I was looking for! I really want to get the framing done before I have the plumber come out so he can just do the rough in. :thumbsup:


----------

